# Blacked out roof and tinted windows



## Doogle510 (Oct 7, 2012)

Just picked up this beauty to replace my 2007 Silverado. First thing I did was tint the windows and put a 3M gloss black vinyl on the roof, got both them done for a total $350. Gives the car a whole new look! Plan on seeing a lot of me on here.

Chevy Cruze by Doogle510, on Flickr

Chevy Cruze by Doogle510, on Flickr


----------



## smoove87 (Jul 9, 2012)

Looks great. Have fun enjoying the mpg verses your truck. Check out the threads to get some extra performance out of your new car.

Sent from my PC36100 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

Lovin it! Did a local shop do that for you?


----------



## CFG1957 (Oct 9, 2012)

That looks great! Where did you get it done at?


----------



## Doogle510 (Oct 7, 2012)

smoove87 said:


> Looks great. Have fun enjoying the mpg verses your truck. Check out the threads to get some extra performance out of your new car.


Plan too, I miss my V8 just not the $100 fill ups



AkotaHsky said:


> Lovin it! Did a local shop do that for you?


yeah two local shops, on for the tint, and the the vinyl guy has done work for me on other cars so he hooked me up, $200 for the roof. GM wants just $500 for the vinyl from them


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Nice car!


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

Looks awesome!! I had my roof painted black as well really makes the car look more aggressive. Check it out.


----------



## Doogle510 (Oct 7, 2012)

Calintz said:


> Looks awesome!! I had my roof painted black as well really makes the car look more aggressive. Check it out.


It does, this was one of the first things I wanted to due when I picked the car Saturday night.


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

Calintz said:


> Looks awesome!! I had my roof painted black as well really makes the car look more aggressive. Check it out.
> 
> View attachment 8029
> View attachment 8030
> View attachment 8031


Come black out my tails !!


----------



## DanoHB (Aug 15, 2012)

I love that look on these silver cars. Great job guys!!!


----------



## crzeco12 (Oct 10, 2012)

how much vinyl should i order, went to a local shop and they quoted me $100 for install only, just want need to know how much material i should get? love the car Doogle!


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

crzeco12 said:


> how much vinyl should i order, went to a local shop and they quoted me $100 for install only, just want need to know how much material i should get? love the car Doogle!



I would just measure out your roof and just get a piece a bit bigger.


----------



## matt638 (Oct 15, 2012)

looks good


----------



## Doogle510 (Oct 7, 2012)

crzeco12 said:


> how much vinyl should i order, went to a local shop and they quoted me $100 for install only, just want need to know how much material i should get? love the car Doogle!



Thanks, and for how much you should get I have no clue, my guy had some in stock from another project that we used


----------



## crzeco12 (Oct 10, 2012)

alright cool thanks guys


----------

